# What happened to Asa?



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2007)

Do you guys remember Asa? He was a real active member on mantid forum, he made like what, 47 posts a day? We never got to see him and his bald head that he was talking so much about. Do any of you guys remember him? He used to be on here 24/7 and he posts non-stop. He was good with mantids and things too and all of a sudden he just disappeared(like a case on CSI). I was kinda growing fond of this guy, oh well.

I'll guess we'll never figure out the mystery to Asa.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 11, 2007)

Sparky said:


> Do you guys remember Asa? He was a real active member on mantid forum, he made like what, 47 posts a day? We never got to see him and his bald head that he was talking so much about. Do any of you guys remember him? He used to be on here 24/7 and he posts non-stop. He was good with mantids and things too and all of a sudden he just disappeared(like a case on CSI). I was kinda growing fond of this guy, oh well. I'll guess we'll never figure out the mystery to Asa.


I think you ate him.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Andrew (Nov 11, 2007)

Now that you mention it, it has been a while since I've seen a post from him. Wonder what he's up to? :huh: Maybe everyone drove him off, wanting to see him, always trying to find some way to get his information...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 11, 2007)

Some people like Isis, are not around all year, they are seasonal forum members, I expect to see Isis back here this winter and Asa will probably show up come spring!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2007)

Andrew said:


> Now that you mention it, it has been a while since I've seen a post from him. Wonder what he's up to? :huh: Maybe everyone drove him off, wanting to see him, always trying to find some way to get his information...


Thats true! HAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> Some people like Isis, are not around all year, they are seasonal forum members, I expect to see Isis back here this winter and Asa will probably show up come spring!


LOL you make them sound like animals on discovery channel.

"Thee tender young Asa is hibernating in its dwelling through the winter, growing, sleeping, waiting to hit adulthood in early spring"


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 11, 2007)

haha we should submit it to national geographic! I remeber him telling me somthing in a pm about him leaving but it was a long time ago


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 12, 2007)

hummmm :blink: could be something in that! Just Kidding!


----------



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Nov 12, 2007)

He is waiting, biding his time; soon he shall become stronger and more powerful than ever. Even the Gods will shudder when they hear his name.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 12, 2007)

Galactic Lord Xenu said:


> He is waiting, biding his time; soon he shall become stronger and more powerful than ever. Even the Gods will shudder when they hear his name.


OKAY... HAHAH


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 12, 2007)

:lol: I hope he gets you guys first!!!


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks hibiscus :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 13, 2007)

Any time my Man, anytime


----------



## thebugwife (Nov 13, 2007)

When I first joined the forum earlier this year I particularly looked for his posts, I thought he was sweet I have the army of search and rescue tarantulas on the case :blink: 

I hope when he comes back he sees this thread and knows he was missed, balding and all!

wow I think I'm in a sappy mood


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2007)

He's just misunderstood.


----------



## Ian (Nov 14, 2007)

Sparky said:


> He's just misunderstood.


LOL, I think you got that in one


----------



## colddigger (Nov 17, 2007)

oh, hi guys! :lol: 

things sure have changed around here!


----------



## Mantida (Nov 17, 2007)

Asa still hasn't appeared yet. :0

Maybe he's real busy in real life.


----------

